# Thinking of Moving To Kingston, Ontario



## Natural_MeMe (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All!

This might be a little silly for this forum but I am currently living in Toronto and I'm thinking of moving to Kingston, Ontario. I have been told its a beautiful city but I was just wondering how it would be to find employment (I currently work within the social services field) and where within Kingston is a good area to live. I am looking for close shops and a little diversity (things I am use to here in Toronto). I am also looking for something simple and affordable. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Kingston is only a 3 hour drive from Toronto so why don't you go take a look? Maybe spend a few days there figuring out if you like the place enough to move there. The key thing will be finding a job. Be aware that a major local employer, the Kingston Penitentiary, is closing down within the next 2 years or so.

I have been to Kingston many times and I like it there. It has a reputation as a retirement town but the students of Queen's inject some energy into the place and are a big part of the local economy. There is easy access to the beautiful 1000 Islands region. The US border is also close by.

Not sure exactly what you mean by "diversity" but it's certainly not Toronto. According to the 2006 census, 94.2% of the Kingston population were "Caucasian".


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

A further point about Kingston, it is a MAJOR Ontario Government employer.

OHIP, Ministry of Transport, Ontario Taxation, Minsistry of social services, all have large offices in Kingston.

So too does the Federal Government. Seven prisons in a 30 mile radius of Kingston, Canadian Forces 3 bases.

Queens University, plus a community college, plus a lot of industry, and tourisim. 

Kingston is old Ontario, lots of family farms and business owners, who can trace their ancestry back to the 1700's. For some reason, Kingston has a lot of Chinese cafes, with cheap "student food ". 

Nice old stone buildings, with lots of good places to eat and drink. 

I like it.

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## Natural_MeMe (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info.!


----------

